# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  مشورت در ارتباط با رشته دانشگاه

## curl

سلام
زندگی جوری چرخید که من قسمت عظیمی از کامپیوتر>نرم افزار رو خودآموز یاد گرفتم و الان حرفی برای گفتن دارم و توی این بخش کار میکنم ولی چند سالی علاقه من به معماری تغییر کرد و رشته دانشگاهی خودم رو معماری انتخاب کردم و ورودی نیمسال دوم هستم 
تقسیم کردن توانایی هام بین دو بخش (شفل کامپیتوری و تحصیل معماری) انتخاب اشتباهی هست یا میتونه خوب باشه؟

----------


## E.M10

سلام
بشین فکر کن ببین از زندگی چی می خوای بعد تصمیم بگیر.

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

هر دو رو ادامه بده... کمی سخته ولی ممکنه

----------

